# Beethoven’s 7th & Radiohead’s “paranoid android”



## Gentlementalman (Dec 20, 2017)

So am i the only one that sees a striking similarity to the allegretto in Beethoven's 7th and the end of Radiohead's "paranoid android?"

If anyone's interested in hearing it, i am listening to Bernstein's recording starting at 1:40 seconds. See here:






The Radiohead recording would be the end of paranoid android, around 5:05. See here:






Curious to hear what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i hear different chords at those moments between the two. But I guess they both go have a voice that rises at those moments at the same rhythm as before, to heighten the emotion. Even though they are different they may trigger the same emotional response on certain listeners, and not on others.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree, there’s a definite resemblance, probably as much to do with the rhythm as the tune. I’m not sure I’d have noticed it on my own.


----------



## aeb (Oct 30, 2018)

*Yes. Also, this:*

I found this thread because I was trying to ID this piece:
starts at 1:18





(Yes, weird place to find it. No, the song title wasn't listed in the credits ).

I've heard it before but failed to ID it then too.

The motif can be heard in Paranoid Android at 4:50 :






It sounds even more similar to the Paranoid Android interlude than the motif in Beethoven's 7th!
I do hear what you mean though. In the Wikipedia for Paranoid Android, it mentions that 'the third part' resembles a Baroque passacaglia. So it makes sense that it would resemble Beethoven's 7th.

I really hope someone responds!

I registered on the forums just for this!
Looks like a good place to ID clips of music.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I dont hear it, tbh, (even though it's my favourite symphony) but others obviously do so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## aeb (Oct 30, 2018)

*Found it!*



aeb said:


> I found this thread because I was trying to ID this piece:
> starts at 1:18
> 
> 
> ...


Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture (Fingal's Cave) (Abbado).
In particular, the motif starting at about 2:03:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's hard to really to pick out making the similarity weak to my ears; nothing intentional at the very least I don't believe.

And, I really dislike his voice!


----------

